# Gutter Cleaning?



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm getting too old to climb a steep roof and hang on to clean a gutter. So I need to find somebody to do it for me.It's a 65 foot run between a steep 45 degreeroof and my pool enclosure. One year old house, so a new roof... full of pine needles.Heck, I can use the pine needles...

I prefer a "bonded" company, just for insurance.

Thanks,

Jim

850 492-4407


----------



## The Raven (Oct 8, 2007)

Where is the house?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

West side of town off Sorrento near Perdido Key.

17 Arapaho Dr.

Pensacola, FL 32507

850 525-1859

Jim


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

my mind is always there anyway....want me to do it?

Oh, and I'm BACK!



Give me a shout sometime... 850-384-2420



Gary


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

:bump


----------

